# Chatsworth Challenge - Any good CS/CL's near to start/finish



## travelsRus (Mar 1, 2007)

My other half is doing the Chatsworth Challenge next weekend so I thought I'd cheer him on and stay on a nearby CL or CS - anyone know of a good one near to Chatsworth (suitable for motor homes and allows dogs). I've looked on the CC & C&CC websites but cant find one near enough for him to 'limp back to'.

Any help - much appreciated - knows its late notice.

Chris


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Caravan Club actually has a site at Chatsworth you could try that but probably full but worth a call that's if the challenge is nearby Chatsworth which it probably is if its called Chatsworth Challenge.

Well I know what I mean!

Greenie :lol:


----------



## travelsRus (Mar 1, 2007)

I know what you mean! 

Chatsworth is full as per the website but will ring in the morning in case of any cancellations.

Thanks

Chris


----------



## wackywyco (Apr 30, 2007)

Grouse and Claret at Rowsley......very good,handy for Chatsworth,good food including early breakfasts for passing cyclists,walkers and campers.


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

Off topic I know.

Spent a few hours in Chatsworth house today - just proves that good taste does not neccesarily follow immense wealth. Some rooms are just terrible.
They paid off £100 mill (in modern terms) death duties in only 24 years! What kind of income allows that rate of repayment? Certainly not 'earned' income.


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

aultymer said:


> Off topic I know.
> 
> Spent a few hours in Chatsworth house today - just proves that good taste does not neccesarily follow immense wealth. Some rooms are just terrible.
> They paid off £100 mill (in modern terms) death duties in only 24 years! What kind of income allows that rate of repayment? Certainly not 'earned' income.


It was his previous wealth that paid it off, and maybe if the government hadn't taken the 11 million his heirs could have decorated the rooms.

Although I don't know which rooms you mean, Bearing in mind that people travel from all over the world all year round to view the house in it's traditional splendor.

I love and adore the place it is beautiful and yes some of the artifacts/furniture require restoration, But they cannot all be done at the same time.

Locally the cost of reparation and staffing are publicized every year along with the income of the house and quite frankly the expense is more than the income.

Oops almost forgot, There is a Campsite at Bakewell which is extremely close to Chatsworth, Use http://www.ukcampsite.co.uk/ to search for sites and contact them.


----------



## hommes (Sep 9, 2006)

I too can recommend the Grouse and Claret.
It's a great pub/hotel/restaurant and very good value.

http://www.grouseclaretpub.co.uk/

Can't see anything on their web page but they have a nice field behind the pub were you can stay. Most pitches have electric and they have a nice basic toilet and shower block.

Give them a ring if you are stuck.


----------



## hommes (Sep 9, 2006)

I too can recommend the Grouse and Claret.
It's a great pub/hotel/restaurant and very good value.

http://www.grouseclaretpub.co.uk/

Can't see anything on their web page but they have a nice field behind the pub were you can stay. Most pitches have electric and they have a nice basic toilet and shower block.

Give them a ring if you are stuck.


----------

